# VK - Karma, Chibibar & New District F5VE Layer Cake



## Gizmo (14/8/18)

New Arrivals:

Yami Vapor - Milkgat
Chibibar Choconola
Chibibar Fruitnola
Karma - Good Karma
Karma - Bad Karma
District F5VE Layer Cake 24MM RDA Black

Restocks:

Juice Dimension - Milk Tron
Juice Dimension - Neptune Berries
Juice Dimension - Mochi Dough
Juice Dimension - Fruit Sphere
Yami Vapor - Icy Trio
Yami Vapor - Taruto

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

